# Scam Alert in Halifax



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





This ad was posted today. No affiliation with the poster, but fair warning for anyone in Halifax dealing with "bob" <[email protected]> in case he pops up again.

I saw the original ad when it was posted this morning, along with another ad for a "Pearl" Hummingbird copy for the same price of $200 (albeit with a stock picture of a Gibson). 

W.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

for some strange reason, $200 Gibson deals just never seem to end well. 😞


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I screen grabbed for when the ad eventually disappears.




























To be honest, I would have backed out as soon as I saw “should of...”.


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

Some serious red flags
1) Seller joined kijiji April 2021
2) $200 Gibson J50
3) EMT payment for local deal


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Pedro-x said:


> Some serious red flags
> 1) Seller joined kijiji April 2021
> 2) $200 Gibson J50
> 3) EMT payment for local deal


Buyer was an idiot.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

2manyGuitars said:


> I screen grabbed for when the ad eventually disappears.
> 
> View attachment 361883
> 
> ...


Were you the victim? I thought you were in Ottawa? I’m confused.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

numb41 said:


> Were you the victim? I thought you were in Ottawa? I’m confused.


No. It’s just that a lot of times, people post links and when you come across a thread weeks/months/years later and the link is dead, you have no idea what the hell is going on.

I always do screen grabs so in this case, I did them just to be helpful. I have no skin in the game.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

But how did you get the text transcript? That’s the confusing part.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

numb41 said:


> But how did you get the text transcript? That’s the confusing part.


It’s in the guitar scam alert ad


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

tdotrob said:


> It’s in the guitar scam alert ad


Ohhh, thanks. My pea-brain couldn’t figure it out!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

numb41 said:


> Ohhh, thanks. My pea-brain couldn’t figure it out!


Username checks out.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Come on. A guitar at 1/20th it's going rate? EMT only? I don't even feel bad for him.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

sillyak said:


> Come on. A guitar at 1/20th it's going rate? EMT only? I don't even feel bad for him.


----------



## jtienhaara (Dec 4, 2013)

"Please leave it on the deck"???


----------

